# Need 6 routers



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

I am in the market for 6 routers

3 plunge routers
3 fixed base routers

budget is 700 bucks

i would like them all to be able to be table mounted and adjusted from above the table.

also need to be compatible with jasper circle jigs

i was looking at just getting craftsmen but if theres something better around that price range ill jump for it.

ill be using these for mdf and mdf only i build custom speaker boxes for a living


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi F3RR3T

I would suggest the Craftsman 320=17543 you can get the combo pack for 110.oo each..

This will keep you in your budget, plus you will have some left over for a Jasper jig from Amazon for about 25.oo bucks..

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?cat=Portable+Power+Tools&pid=00917543000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Routers+%2526+Laminate+Trimmers&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4063-model-320-17542-table-routing-3.html


=============


F3RR3T said:


> I am in the market for 6 routers
> 
> 3 plunge routers
> 3 fixed base routers
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

GMC has a very nice plunge router which would fit your needs too. I think Neal (oldnewbie) paid around $50 for his. PM him for details.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I didn't know he had one, you can pickup something new every day on this forum.. 

I also have one that I paid 46.oo for,,, the combo set... with 3 bases 






Mike said:


> GMC has a very nice plunge router which would fit your needs too. I think Neal (oldnewbie) paid around $50 for his. PM him for details.


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

these are the craftsmen i planned on getting

plunge x3 well seeing that yall wont let me post links this is the sears model number 00917540000


fixed base x3 well seeing that yall wont let me post links this is the sears model number 00917542000


what can i do for dust collection and can both those be adjusted from above the table?

im getting a router for each bit i regularly use

why cant i post url's?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi F3RR3T

They both come with a vac. pickup device...the standard base can be adjusted from the top of the router table...with a tee-handle Allen key..

The plunge base can't be... over kill thing for a plunge router..

================



F3RR3T said:


> these are the craftsmen i planned on getting
> 
> plunge x3 well seeing that yall wont let me post links this is the sears model number 00917540000
> 
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,



> why cant i post url's?


You need to have posted atleast 10times in the forums. This eliminates the chances of spammers.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Do you need all 6 at one time? If not, you could get 3 heavier duty multi base sets and just swap the motors over.


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

kp91 said:


> Do you need all 6 at one time? If not, you could get 3 heavier duty multi base sets and just swap the motors over.


I use all 6 bits on each box i build.

all within about 30 minuted of each other and switching bits and adjusting depth and such takes up lots and lots of time.


also are there any upspiral bits that can cut a 3 inch depth?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi F3RR3T

" upspiral " not that I know about but the seller below has 3" and 4" long bits that will do the job..

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


=============


F3RR3T said:


> I use all 6 bits on each box i build.
> 
> all within about 30 minuted of each other and switching bits and adjusting depth and such takes up lots and lots of time.
> 
> ...


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi F3RR3T
> 
> " upspiral " not that I know about but the seller below has 3" and 4" long bits that will do the job..
> 
> ...


i have tried those. the mdf dust is very dense and gets stuck in the flutes then they stop cutting and just start burning the wood


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi F3RR3T

My son works for Car-Toys and they use them all the time but they do becut the hole out on the 3" thick stuff with a saws-all or jig saw then clean up with the long router bit.

They use a template and a brass guide to clean up the holes...the norm is 10" and 12" speakers...

============

===========


----------



## F3RR3T (Jun 16, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi F3RR3T
> 
> My son works for Car-Toys and they use them all the time but they do becut the hole out on the 3" thick stuff with a saws-all or jig saw then clean up with the long router bit.
> 
> ...


ill order one and try it

im cutting anywhere from 1 inch holes to 21 inch holes 

heres a few pics of my work (THIS IS BEFORE FINAL SANDING WITH 120)








































heres what happens when you dont take into the width of the blade and the glue is dry


----------



## sstabb (Oct 15, 2009)

I never thought of setting up more than one router / Router table. it takes so long to set them up in a table, getting the bit the right height etc. Wow, Now I need more than one setup.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Scott

You can't have to many router tables setup to run all the time  it's like always having the right screw driver..



======



sstabb said:


> I never thought of setting up more than one router / Router table. it takes so long to set them up in a table, getting the bit the right height etc. Wow, Now I need more than one setup.


----------

